# Tarmac SL4 derailleur hanger



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Where can I find one? Went down pretty hard last night and trashed the hanger and derailleur.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Wheels Mfg Derailleur Hangers


----------



## NZPeterG (May 21, 2011)

*Lbs*



surfinguru said:


> Where can I find one? Went down pretty hard last night and trashed the hanger and derailleur.


Hi why go to your LBS and pick one up?

We have them in stock at my work.

Kiwi Pete.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Tip: Once you find a source, buy 2. They're cheap insurance and often difficult to find when you really need one.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I carry one in my saddle bag.


----------

